# GBAtemp Fantasy Football League



## Awdofgum (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm thinking about creating a Fantasy Football League for GBAtemp members.
Up to 20 members will be able to join. It'll have the standard ESPN scoring and settings.
If you're interested in joining the league, please send me your emails.


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 24, 2009)

I want to be Manchester United


----------



## toh_yxes (Jul 24, 2009)

LIVERPOOL!!!




is mine.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, I figured this would happen. I knew I should have mentioned it was American Football.


----------



## toh_yxes (Jul 25, 2009)

New England Patriots then....


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 25, 2009)

That's not how it works...
Alright, I'm guessing this is not going to work out, so I guess this thread should be closed.


----------

